# Has anyone seen this on YouTube?



## Maijah (May 15, 2016)

https://youtu.be/zACw_GGhSS8


----------



## Beedeezy (May 15, 2016)

He's a FUKKing retard!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2016)

Poor kid is a walking pharmacy.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 16, 2016)

I just watched it. I don't get why he would post this on youtube for the world to see...I think it's a very controversial video that makes the sport or lifestyle look bad. I think drug use should be kept behind closed doors but idk. Not all bodybuilders use this many drugs & people watching this vid will probably think this..and that other dude musclehead's ass looked like shit lol (no homo) and he doesn't even look that good for all that usage.


----------



## Dex (May 16, 2016)

I'm not sure how he hasn't gotten his door broken down yet. He is the ring leader for getting all of these young bucks on a ton of gear. I would never try 5cc in my butt. And I wouldn't be shooting in the gym parking lot. He also didn't use alcohol to clean prior to pinning in the parking lot. Scary video.


----------



## Iron1 (May 16, 2016)

Aren't videos like this career suicide for anyone looking to make a living off their physique?

Tons of bodybuilders have supp lines and attempt to fool people using the mantra "Take my supps and look like me!". Stunts like this take away any believably in that statement even for the uneducated.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 16, 2016)

Both of them are dipshits. Honest but very retarded. Am I the only one that noticed that bottle of anal eaze on the bathroom sink?


----------



## bigdog (May 16, 2016)

that guy is a fuktard.. but lol on the anal eaze!!


----------



## thqmas (May 16, 2016)

God damn social media. There is nothing sacred anymore? I just had an enlightenment, a clairvoyance: My kids have access to watch this shit at home? This is just driving me crazy, thinking about my kids watching something like that and getting the wrong ideas about steroids.

We have a generation of kids thinking that today is the must important day of their lives, not looking a step ahead.

What have we become?

He needs to f*cking DIE! I know it seems harsh, but it will be a good lesson for the kids.

Dad: "...so son, what did we learn today?"
Son: "Massive abuse of steroids may lead to death..."
Dad: "And..."
Son: "And injecting your bi's with 3cc's is retarded".
Dad: "Good Boy!"


----------



## Hurt (May 16, 2016)

All those drugs and he still has a shit physique...


----------



## Armenian (May 16, 2016)

I did see some messages he got from 18 yr olds changing their minds on AAS, which is never a bad thing.. So some positive things can happen from this video lol


----------



## Azrael1993 (May 17, 2016)

Maybe this was a stunt to steer people away from steroid use, or at least I'm hoping. If not this guy will not live very long


----------



## Dex (May 17, 2016)

Hurt said:


> All those drugs and he still has a shit physique...



I wouldn't say that he has a sh*t physique. He has a couple weak spots and loads of synthol though. I will never think the gh or slin gut looks good.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 17, 2016)

I don't like him and he will be dead or doing a long ass prison sentence by age 35. 

But I've seen him and person and he's pretty damn big.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 17, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I don't like him and he will be dead or doing a long ass prison sentence by age 35.
> 
> But I've seen him and person and he's pretty damn big.


Who cares. You out squat him by like 200#


----------



## Uncle manny (May 17, 2016)

I can't believe all the shit he's on and that's only what he looks like


----------



## Dex (May 17, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> I can't believe all the shit he's on and that's only what he looks like



Why does everyone think he looks like crap? He is 240-245 with sub 10%. That is huge. No, he doesn't look like Mr. O, but he is in his early 20s. Give the guy a little credit. Don't get me wrong. I don't agree with what he is doing and think he is an idiot and won't make it to 30 if he keeps this up. I also think Youtube should shut him down.


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2016)

Dex said:


> I wouldn't say that he has a sh*t physique. He has a couple weak spots and loads of synthol though. I will never think the gh or slin gut looks good.



Sh*t physique may have been a bit extreme...I guess my point was for what he's taking he doesn't look any better than a lot of guys who run a lot less.  But at the end of the day who cares, he can put whatever the hell he wants in his body.  I do hate that he puts it on Youtube knowing that kids are watching his stuff.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2016)

He def doesn't look like shit. He just did a show and looked pretty good actually. But the best part is he didn't win. All that shit he pumps into his body and still lost.


----------



## bvs (May 17, 2016)

the guy with bostin (dylan aka his online tag musclehead320) is a pretty smart dude that runs moderate doses and drops plenty of good info


----------



## Uncle manny (May 17, 2016)

Dex said:


> Why does everyone think he looks like crap? He is 240-245 with sub 10%. That is huge. No, he doesn't look like Mr. O, but he is in his early 20s. Give the guy a little credit. Don't get me wrong. I don't agree with what he is doing and think he is an idiot and won't make it to 30 if he keeps this up. I also think Youtube should shut him down.



I don't think he looks like shit but for all the stuff he's running I'd expect him to be a little bigger.


----------



## Armenian (May 17, 2016)

His last show I thought he was pretty well conditioned.  Granted most of the "shit" he runs is probably worthless pep-tides he gets for free from his sponsor.  Realistically hes on chinese gh, slin, and aas.  Could look a lot worse imo.  Heard in a recent interview that hes moving on to pharm grade gh so well see if that makes a difference.  Said he went from spending $300 on everything a month to $3000 so if that puts anything in perspective.  

Of course a year from now if nothing changes then what can you really say?


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2016)

I've also read recently that he's toning things down regarding dosages, but still a shitload IMO.  He said this was what he was running at the beginning of 2016 (holy stimulants):

300mgs Test Cyp EOD
100mgs Test Prop EOD
100mgs Primo EOD
250mgs EQ EOD
50mgs Tren EOD
75mgs Tren Hex EOD
50mgs Anadrol ED
7iu GH ED
40mcg Clen ED
12.5mgs T3 ED
500mgs DNP ED


----------



## thqmas (May 17, 2016)

How can he afford it?
Oh, I know. He must get a dollar every time he gets a dick up his ass. That's like 320$ a day by the looks of it.


----------



## Dex (May 17, 2016)

Hurt said:


> I've also read recently that he's toning things down regarding dosages, but still a shitload IMO.  He said this was what he was running at the beginning of 2016 (holy stimulants):
> 
> 300mgs Test Cyp EOD
> 100mgs Test Prop EOD
> ...



That is still quite a bit. I think after he has a MI and drops everything, he will be down to 200lbs within a year.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2016)

this is horrible ..Young kids are gonna watch this idiot and do the same


----------



## ToolSteel (May 18, 2016)

He'll be dead soon when his arteries crack. All other things aside he runs WAY too much clen.


----------



## Armenian (May 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> He'll be dead soon when his arteries crack. All other things aside he runs WAY too much clen.



Honestly I'm surprised he even needs clen with that much dnp lol at least hes somewhat conservative on the t3


----------



## Cyclemaniac (May 21, 2016)

bvs said:


> the guy with bostin (dylan aka his online tag musclehead320) is a pretty smart dude that runs moderate doses and drops plenty of good info



His names Tyler not Dylan


----------



## goodfella (May 21, 2016)

Dex said:


> Why does everyone think he looks like crap? He is 240-245 with sub 10%. That is huge. No, he doesn't look like Mr. O, but he is in his early 20s. Give the guy a little credit. Don't get me wrong. I don't agree with what he is doing and think he is an idiot and won't make it to 30 if he keeps this up. I also think Youtube should shut him down.



Honestly, it's not. I'm that same weight at 6-6,1 height, but around 15-16% with very lil cardio in the a.m. few days a week (more for health/heart). I don't use gh or any type of fat burners ever and just eat as I please. Reason for stating this is, that if I was on the same amount of fat burners along with gh and the other large amounts of gear, with a cleaner diet, it would be quite attainable. I think the main reason why he will never get any credit or respect is cause of all the garbage he spits out instead of pointing out the main basic points that should come first. And the kid just comes off and talks as if he's like a 50-60+ y/o who's been training all his life, when the kids not even touched the ice berg yet. 

So in view of your question, I would check out Dallas (his rival) who's actually his same age and has been training the same amount of time as that nerd, but is actually on the Mr. O stage competing with sponsors backing him. That kid is really impressive for his age and how long he's been training/competing. And because of this, the Boston kid hates on the kid Dallas how ever he can. So the kid just also has a poor attitude to go along with the rest of him as well which just puts the icing on the douche bag cake.


----------



## Bigmike (May 22, 2016)

Boston Loyd sounds and acts incredibly stupid. And watching him lift is embarrassing, iv seen guys who weigh 200 pounds who would make him shit out that synthol if he tried to keep up


----------



## saltylifter (May 22, 2016)

Wtf 5 cc of fukk I can't even name everything. And then test suspension in the bicep.
This dude is a idiot. I've never heard of anyone running that much shit and he still isn't much to talk about.
Damn I feel sorry for his body.
Going to break down quick


----------

